# LIRR Service to Grand Central



## jis (Oct 31, 2021)

Looks like wonders never cease and we will actually get LIRR Service to Grand Central soon!









LIRR Makes Inaugural Ride Into Grand Central Terminal


The long-anticipated and long-delayed rail route from Long Island to Grand Central Terminal is nearing reality




www.nbcnewyork.com


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Oct 31, 2021)

first one we know off, rail seem to be pretty shiny already and no it is not from work trains


----------



## Seaboard92 (Nov 1, 2021)

Well I'm sure they allowed politicians to ride that route they did a lot of testing.


----------



## PVD (Nov 1, 2021)

clearance, power and signaling have been ongoing.... I teach classes in the electrical trade, and when power went live, I had some students that were re assigned, no apprentices on live track, and if trains are running, workers generally require track safety certification from the agency in charge of the track (NYC-TA MTA LIRR MTA MNRR) I surmise one exists for PATH, but I don't know anyone that has taken it.


----------



## jis (Nov 1, 2021)

First Look: East Side Access Test Ride - Railway Age


New York Gov. Kathy Hochul and Metropolitan Transportation Authority (MTA) officials on Oct. 31 marked an East Side Access project milestone: test riding a Long Island Railroad train into Grand Central Terminal.




www.railwayage.com


----------



## jis (May 31, 2022)

The official name of the new deep underground station for LIRR East Side Access under Grand Central and Madison Avenue has been decided apparently to be "Grand Central Madison".


----------



## caravanman (May 31, 2022)

Will the station "below" Grand Central have a separate entrance, or will passengers use the Grand Central entrance hall? I would like to take a train from Grand Central one day!


----------



## trainman74 (May 31, 2022)

caravanman said:


> Will the station "below" Grand Central have a separate entrance, or will passengers use the Grand Central entrance hall? I would like to take a train from Grand Central one day!


If you believe the Wikipedia page, there will be several street entrances leading to the new station, as well as entrances from inside the current Grand Central. So it looks like the answer to your question is "both."


----------



## jis (May 31, 2022)

The official word from MTA in an announcement....









All aboard at Grand Central Madison


Long Island Rail Road's new Grand Central Madison terminal will open soon with Grand Central Direct service between Jamaica and Manhattan.




new.mta.info


----------



## JeanA (Jun 1, 2022)

I didn't think it would actually happen in my lifetime.


----------



## west point (Jun 2, 2022)

JeanA said:


> I didn't think it would actually happen in my lifetime.


Hope your life will last longer than that.


----------



## jis (Jun 4, 2022)

LIRR has posted a draft schedule for its service to Grand Central Madison.









LIRR to Grand Central: Draft Schedules


We have created a draft systemwide schedule for when LIRR service to Grand Central begins. See the draft timetables.




new.mta.info





The amount and frequency of LIRR service in the City Zone is really impressive for both Penn Station and Grand Central.


----------



## railiner (Jun 4, 2022)

jis said:


> The official name of the new deep underground station for LIRR East Side Access under Grand Central and Madison Avenue has been decided apparently to be "Grand Central Madison".
> 
> View attachment 28568


I would have liked it better if they took a page from old Boston's book, and called it: "Grand Central Under"


----------



## Fenway (Jun 5, 2022)

JeanA said:


> I didn't think it would actually happen in my lifetime.



It boggles the mind that it has taken almost 33 years for the 63rd Street Tunnel to finally be fully operational. 

Now if the MTA can pull this off ( they say 2027 ) 









Penn Station Access


The MTA will create an extension of Metro-North Railroad‘s New Haven Line to reach Penn Station. This will create four new accessible stations, improve existing tracks and bridges, and will cut travel times from the Bronx to Manhattan by as much as 50 minutes.




new.mta.info





Transit improvements in Manhattan move at a pace that makes a snail look like Secretariat ( Second Avenue Subway ) 

34th Street–Hudson Yards station opened 7 years ago and today it has become one of the busiest stations in the city as the Manhatten West development has exploded. 

We will never see a direct link between Grand Central and Penn Station and I pray that the North River Tunnels and Portal Bridge connecting NYP and New Jersey are upgraded in my lifetime.


----------



## railiner (Jun 5, 2022)

Fenway said:


> We will never see a direct link between Grand Central and Penn Station and I pray that the North River Tunnels and Portal Bridge connecting NYP and New Jersey are upgraded in my lifetime.


I still think the best way to go, would be to extend the ESA tunnels a few more blocks south, and then connect them to the existing tunnels, or add new ones into Penn Station. And they should build connections from the new station beneath Grand Central up to the existing Park Avenue tunnels. This would offer tremendous flexibility for future thru services, or althernates in case of major service disruptions on any line...


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Jun 5, 2022)

it would be impossible as water tunnel 1 is in way and its forbidden to dig within certain distance of this NY city lifeline.


----------



## joelkfla (Jun 25, 2022)

Public Info Session with nice overview of the terminal and the new schedule:


----------



## west point (Jun 26, 2022)

Dutchrailnut said:


> it would be impossible as water tunnel 1 is in way and its forbidden to dig within certain distance of this NY city lifeline.


As understood once waater tunnel #3 is finished and connects to WT #1 south of NYPS then maybe new East River tunnel bores 5 and 6 can go by WT #1.


----------



## John819 (Jun 26, 2022)

west point said:


> As understood once waater tunnel #3 is finished and connects to WT #1 south of NYPS then maybe new East River tunnel bores 5 and 6 can go by WT #1.


The "choke point" for going east-west is Sixth Avenue. WT#1, the Sixth Avenue subway, many utility lines, south of 34th street the PATH tracks. Any connection would need to be very deep to avoid these.


----------



## JeanA (Jul 1, 2022)

I looked at the new schedules and I don't think they are too bad. This would have shaved a lot of time off my 40-ish years of commuting since I had to backtrack from Penn to Midtown East almost my entire career. (Trying really, really hard to resist doing the math out of curiosity...)


----------



## jis (Dec 6, 2022)

Another service expansion to Grand Central related project completed by LIRR

Double Track extension to Great Neck


----------



## jis (Dec 19, 2022)

LIRR shuttle service to start before full opening of Grand Central Madison


With some work still left to be done on the $11.1 billion East Side Access megaproject, limited shuttle service will begin between Jamaica and Grand Central by the end of year, MTA officials said.



web.archive.org


----------



## Fenway (Dec 19, 2022)

jis said:


> LIRR shuttle service to start before full opening of Grand Central Madison
> 
> 
> With some work still left to be done on the $11.1 billion East Side Access megaproject, limited shuttle service will begin between Jamaica and Grand Central by the end of year, MTA officials said.
> ...


Press release from the MTA









All aboard at Grand Central Madison


Long Island Rail Road's new Grand Central Madison terminal will open soon with Grand Central Direct service between Jamaica and Manhattan.




new.mta.info


----------



## jis (Dec 21, 2022)

LIRR to Grand Central: Draft Schedules


We have created a draft systemwide schedule for when LIRR service to Grand Central begins. See the draft timetables.




new.mta.info


----------



## Fenway (Dec 21, 2022)

NBC's TODAY show gives us a sneak peek


----------



## jis (Dec 31, 2022)

Another change of plans pushing back inaguration of service to Grand Central Madison, possibly by several months...



Delayed: Grand Central Madison will not open in 2022, MTA says


----------



## joelkfla (Dec 31, 2022)

jis said:


> Another change of plans pushing back inaguration of service to Grand Central Madison, possibly by several months...
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/delayed-grand-central-madison-will-not-open-in-2022-mta-says/


Link says page not found.

Here's something similar:








Delayed: Grand Central Madison will not open in 2022, MTA says


NEW YORK (PIX11) — Grand Central Madison, which was set to open on Manhattan’s east side before the end of the year, won’t open in 2022, transit officials confirmed Thursday. A new open…




pix11.com


----------

